# Instagram notifications



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows a way to get better notification for instagram, As of now all it does is notify you in the status bar but I would like it to ring,vibrate, and flash the led like all my other notifications.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Lightflow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> Lightflow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ill try it out thanks. But will it mess with any other apps notifications or the led color setting in aokp rom control?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Not if you don't want it to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> Not if you don't want it to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikiall


Well I set it up for just instagram but then it disabled the led for all my other apps


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think it should, but honestly, light flow handles notifications very well. It's worth spending a bit of time to set up with all your other apps too. I basically just set up individual contacts and SMS/MMS, then leave everything else default. I might change the LED color here or there, but it's pretty solid as is. Then you can backup from within the app in case you like to flash a lot and you don't want to set everything up again.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't think it should, but honestly, light flow handles notifications very well. It's worth spending a bit of time to set up with all your other apps too. I basically just set up individual contacts and SMS/MMS, then leave everything else default. I might change the LED color here or there, but it's pretty solid as is. Then you can backup from within the app in case you like to flash a lot and you don't want to set everything up again.


Well I'll try setting it up for all notifications when I have the time and see how it works out, Thanks!


----------

